# Need Help on a new 4x16' tomy layout



## Autotech (Dec 13, 2004)

Hi, am new to this board been racing a long time and have a great 5x24' MM 
layout but my son and I need to build a 4x16' Tomy platform track to use for setup as we travel and race mainly on these shorter platforms. Table is already built as it used to have a 33' tri-oval on it. We are set with Trakmate and a 34 amp power supply. Thinking about maybe using 18" curve for decreasing radius turn with one full straight and reversing direction for the increasing radius disipline. Any help?

BTW here is the 24' trackBluegrass Raceway  Dave


----------

